

Senator: Ban violent video games, but I traffic guns - itechnotenews
http://www.itechnote.com/2014/03/senator-ban-violent-video-games-traffic-guns/

======
itechnotenews
Any credible authority for a gun trafficker senator to ban violent video
games?

